# butterfield still closed



## missduckhunter (Sep 13, 2007)

Went up to Butterfield Canyon last night on the Herriman side and the road is still closed. Isn't it usually open around Memorial Day?
Just wondering if anybody has heard anything about when to expect it to open. I have searched online and can't seem to find any answers, only others wondering the same thing.
I am assuming that maybe up higher the road still has a lot of snow on it and that is the reason for the delay. 
I'm hoping that snow is the reason for the delay and not politics keeping it closed.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

How far can you get up in Main canyon on the Tooele side?


----------

